# متطلبات فتح مسبك



## م. قرير العين (31 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كل عام وانتو بخير بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان ونحن مقبلين على العشرة الاواخر من هالشهر 
جعلنا الله واياكم من الصائمين والقائمين والمقبولين 


خلصنا من المقدمة ونخش بالمطلوب 
انا يامهندسين عندي نية من زمان اني افتح مسبك وابدأ العمل الخاص 
ونزلت اكثر من مرة مواضيع لكن تحذف لاسباب تنظيمية في الموضوع حسب رأي المشرفين 

الغاية من الموضوع اني متحمس جدا جدا وانا اناشد المشرفين باعطائي الفرصة حتى يجاوبني الاعضاء 
لاني بحثت عن المسابك ولم اجد مواقع باللغلى العربية تفيد وان وجدت تكون باللغه الانجليزية وتكون مجرد تعريفات بالسباكة وبعض المقاطع عن السباكة التقليديه الرملية 

اسألتي هيا 
ماهي متطلبات فتح مسبك تكون كميته الانتاجية متوسطة ومعقولة وقابلة للتطور ؟
رأس المال الواجب توفيره ؟
افضل الات السباكة وافضل الافران ؟


اتمن تساعدوني يااعضاء ويامشرفين 
*​


----------



## abdeen416 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

سيدي الكريم افضل الافران على ما اعتقد هو inductotherm
سعرة يبدأ من 25 الف دولار النص طن 
تحتاج الى خلاط للرمل ما يقارب 3000 دولار وتحتاج الى مكبس وصناديق للطبع وموديلات ومواد للصهر ويشرفني ان اقدم لك كل المعلومات لوجه الله حتى تبدأ مشروعك حيث يمكنك ان تتصل بي متى شئت وشكرا


----------



## ههشام (12 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ عابدين واضح ان عندك فكرة جامدة فى الموضوع هل ده مجال عملك


----------



## كايرو ستيل قطر (3 مارس 2013)

اذا فيه احد ممكن يقدم مساعده​


----------



## حامد مصطفى حجر (3 مارس 2013)

السيد المهندس المحترم : اذا كنت تريد معرفة اى شئ عن المسبوكات انا عندى خلفيه كبيره جدا لانى اعمل فى شركة مسبوكات عالميه فى مصر متجصصه فى (اجزاء فرامل السيارات بجميع انواعها )
و عندى كتب و مراجع عن ذلك الموضوع


----------

